# Curiosity Question about road numbers.



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Would a company order more than 1 engine in the same road number? Just Curious about that. Thanks.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

No.
They may reuse an old number but wouldn't order two with the same number.
The road number is like the license plate on your car.

Magic


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Ah, got ya. Cool, thanks for the response. Good stuff to know.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Further to that, I don't think the railroads order the locomotives already numbered.......the numbers are assigned and applied in the railroads own shops......but I could be mistaken.....


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

Railroads will not have more than one engine with the same INITIALS and number. As a result of mergers a railroad could end up with more than one engine with the same number but different initials (UP 1234 and CNW 1234). 

They may order engines with the same numbers but will renumber one of them (UP had 4-8-4 844, but ordered a series of GP30's in the 800's, so had to renumber the steamer to 8444 to make way for the GP30 844).

Engines do come factory painted with numbers, the railroad tells the manufacturer all the painting and lettering specifications, even the numbering.


----------

